

Visualizing DC Home Price Ranges in D3.js - shashashasha
http://trends.truliablog.com/vis/pricerange-dc/

======
petethepig
I would place the black box somewhere else and make it non-movable, because
right now it obscures everything under it and moves too quickly I think. But
it is a good job, could be helpful for me a year ago when I was looking for a
place in DC )

------
Daisy
Check out the new data visualization from Trulia on home price ranges in
Washington DC

